# Duyuru > Kültür >  ön-türk harflerinin kökeni

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Batı abecesindeki birçok harfin ün-Türk damgalarından türediklerini söyledim. Bir diğer örnek olarak B harfinin gelişiminden söz edeyim.
*
B harfinin gelişimi* B harfinin kökeni ün-Türk UB / BU damgasıdır. UB damgasını Resmin üst sol köşesinde görüyoruz. Orhon abecesinde iki değişik B harfi vardı. 
Resimde B1 ve B2 harfleri görülüyor.B2 ince seslilerle ve B1 kalın seslilerle birleşerek hece şeklinde okunuyordu. Latin B harfinin B1 ile olan benzerliği çarpıcıdır.
 ün-Türk BU damgasından (hecesinden) birçok sözcük türemiştir. ün-Türklerin boynuzlu hayvanları kutsal saydıklarından söz ettim. (Bkz. Issık Kurganı ve Kutsal Hayvanlar adlı 26 sayılı yazım). Kırgız Türkçe'sinde *buka* boğa demek olduğu gibi, *bukaçar* genç boğa, tosun demek oluyor. Fransızca *bouc* (okunuşu buk) koç demek olup, *bovin* de büyükbaş hayvanlara denir. Ayrıca dağ keçisine de *bouquetin* (buköten) denmektedir. Almanca dağ keçisine *bukk* denirdi, zamanla bu sözcük kullanımdan kalkmıştır. İngilizce *bull* ve *buffolo* (Amerika boğası olup Kızılderililerin dilinden alıntıdır) sözlerinde de /bu/ sesini buluyoruz. Türkçe *boğa* ve *buzağı* sözleri de aynı kök sözcükten türemişlerdir.
Bu örnekler gösteriyor ki ün-Türk boynuzlu kutsal hayvanını ifade eden BU kök sözcüğü, ün-Türklerin her gittikleri yerlerde benzer sözcüklerin oluşumunda etken olmuştur. Keza, Finike harfi Beth de aynen B1 damgasına benzer.
 Alt sırada ise üç adet başlık görüyoruz. Hepsi de boynuzlu. Bu ortak özellik boğa veya koç boynuzunun bir tür eski yönetici simgesi olduğunu ve çok farklı coğrafyalarda, farklı kültürlerde benzer şekillerde ortaya çıkmış olduğunu gösteriyor. Hepsi de aynı kök kültürün farklı kolları idiler. Japon başlığının Kabuto adında oluşu /kab/ veya /kap, kapak/ kök sözcükleri ile olan ilişkisine işarettir.
 Sadece başlık simgesi ile kalsa karar vermek zor olurdu. Fakat, simge artı yazı artı dildeki sözcükler ve onların anlamları da uyum halinde olunca, bu durumu ne tesadüf ne de içgüdülerle açıklamak mümkündür. Coğrafi büyük mesafeler bize etkileşme olayının da pek mümkün olamayacağını söylüyor. Kala kala ortak kök kültür savı kalıyor. Bu savı destekleyen görüş de ileri sürmüş olduğum, Asya kökenli ün-Türk kültürüdür.
İki kolu başın sağ ve sol tarafından yükseltmek geleneği de çok eski bir ün-Türk simgesidir. Bugün dahi /başarı/ anlamı taşıyan bu hareket, boynuzlu kutsal hayvanlarla ve özellikle güç simgesi boğa ile bütünleşmeyi simgeler. 
*
Japon Sumo Güreşçisi* Resimde bir Japon Sumo güreşçisi görüyoruz. Kendisi bu güreşte en yüksek unvan olan /*Yokozuna*/ mertebesine erişmiş *Takanohana*dır. Kollarını iki yana açıp başına doğru yükselterek, çok eski dönemlerden kalma /boğa kadar güçlüyüm/ mesajını vermektedir.

 Resimde Danimarka'da bulunmuş bir güğüm görülüyor. Gümüşten yapılmış olan bu kazan kutsal merasimlerde özel amaçlara yönelik kullanımı vardı. Kazanda kabartma olarak kollarını iki yana açıp baş hizasında yüksekte tutan bir insan görülüyor. Sağ tarafta ise aynı kazandan bir diğer kabartmayı görüyoruz. Bağdaş kurmuş vaziyette ve başında boynuzları olan, bir elinde bir yılan diğer elinde bir halka tutan yönetici kişi. Başındaki boynuzlar ve elinde tuttuğu yılan onun gücünü, sağ elindeki halka ise ON damgasını simgeliyor. Yani, /Ben, tanrısal güçlere sahip olan evren (güneş) ile bütünleşmiş ün-Türk yöneticisiyim/ mesajını veriyor. Zaten, kuzey inancında bu şahıs /Boynuzlu tanrı/ (horned god) olarak tanınmaktadır.
 Viking ve tüm kuzey Avrupa yazı türü Orhon kitabelerindeki yazıya çok benzer. Her iki yazı şekli doğrudan Asya kökenli olup ün-Türk damgalarından gelişmiştir.
*
ORHON ile VİKİNG Harf ürnekleri* Resimde iki yazı türündeki bazı harfler karşılaştırılıyor. Her ne kadar tüm harfler yoksa da benzer olan 20 harf görülüyor. Viking abecesinde 24 harf bulunduğu göz önüne alınırsa Viking abecesinin yüzde 83 oranında Orhon abecesi ile uyum (korelasyon) içinde olduğu görülüyor. 
Orhon abecesinde 38 harf vardır. Bu da gösterir ki yazı heceye dayalı bir sistemdir ve bir işaret birçok hecenin yerine geçebilmektedir. ün-Türkçe'nin bir tek hece dili olduğu göz önüne alınırsa, bu yazı şeklinin tümüyle dile uyum sağladığı ve alıntı olmadığı sonucu çıkmaktadır.
 Viking abecesi Latin veya Yunan abecesi ile olan benzerliği ve ortak yönleri Orhon abecesine göre daha düşüktür. Harflerin okunuşu ise zaman içinde değişmiş olabilir. Zira, Viking'ler Asya kökenli bir halk olmalarından dolayı dilleri Türkçe, Fince ve Macarca ile de akrabalığı olan ara bir dildir. Hem Fince'nin hem de Macarca'nın Ural dil gurubuna ait oldukları ve bir Altay dili olan Türkçe ile yakın akraba oldukları bilinmektedir.

----------

